# Way up the creek



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Things looked bleak coming into the weekend with too high of a discharge below the dam, and the lake whipped up to a brown froth with 20 mph winds. The rain had been coming steady for the last couple of weeks, the shad are making a move to the bank to spawn ( and run up the creeks ), so Way up White Rock was the plan. Got up at 3:00 am and drove to the state park to catch shad. They were on the bank and in good numbers, easy to get a few gallons of threadfin.
Went back home grabbed a little more sleep, and hooked up to the boat. Made lines out by 8:30 and caught big ole bluecatfish by the tub full untill 3:30. 
The best action came late in the day and Karen fought a monster blue 25lbs+ to the boat about 1:40 , but a limb floating down in the current brushed agaginst the line and POW! about 20' from the boat. It was over, next time^&*%$$
I think the total body count was 38 to 40, 3 1/2 to 7 lbs. What way to spend the day!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> .............Karen fought a monster blue 25lbs+ to the boat about 1:40 , but a limb floating down in the current brushed agaginst the line and POW! about 20' from the boat. It was over, next time^&*%$$
> ...........


Man hate to see that happen on a big ol' fish like that. That's one of the reasons I've gone exclusively to power pro and spiderwire on my catfish gear.

One of these days I'm gonna make it over to Livingston. It's been many years, but, it's on helluva catfish fishery.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice haul. We loaded up on dinks today but the smile on the boys face was worth a C&R fish.


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Years ago when I was just a kid .
My Great Uncle had a house up their not far from White Rock Creek.
The Crappie fishing was great.
He would always,tell us to watch out for the old railroad tracks sticking up,in the creek. That some boats hit them and never return to the boat ramp.
Never thought about it till now.
We were just kids,and now he's long dead and gone now.
Have you hear of the old railroad track story of White Rock Creek?
This might have been, just his way of making the boat ride on the Creek exciting,for some 8 and 10 year old kids.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We fish about a 1/2 mile up stream from the old r&r bridge, there is still a concrete trestle out in the creek. I may have a pic that if I can find I'll post.
Yeah TXPR, I went home and spooled up with 20#, and went back yesterday, but the heavy current had stopped and so did the great action, we still caught about 15 good ones in the morning.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Has anyone ever put in at highway 94 out of Trinity at the public ramp?If so how is the fishing in that part of White Rock?


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

SS, Sounds like fun!! Too bad about the big one! Maybe next time...:frown:


----------



## noneck (Nov 6, 2006)

yea, the big one may have got off, but he left a memorie. way to go


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is a pic of the old R&R trestle.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice job on the fish great report. thanks JWCOOP


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

*Lost fish*

Lost fish are always bigger and thought of well after the fry is over.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

And they keep you coming back to get revenge! We would have CPRed the big ole cat, but you have to get them in the boat before you can do that.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

*what's up*

hum fishing again without me....i see how it is....aaah but to be honest i was afishin too....got word that the cat's weren't doing very good...hum about two weekends ago i picked up maybe 12 close to shore....some nice cat's maybe i took a pic....anyway some guys told me the white bass had moved down and they seemed like pretty happy fellows....so i headed for my honey holes....friday may 4 th i caught my limit in about an hour and a half. probably be there mother's day.....mom likes to come and look at the water....from a distance. she's not to fond of the water and my driving. here a pic or two...i ll be lookin far ya.
nope no pics of cats just whites....


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice meat haul. Good job on the Cats.


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice day look at the one I landed today in the lake by my house he topped the scale at 60 pounds was 49 inches long and he smashed the old lake record.


----------



## SET THE HOOK!!! (Nov 8, 2006)

Very Nice Ethan A Young Man On The Water Take Notes Old Timers This Is How You Do It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome bluecat Ethan


----------

